# [2012] Wyndham Ocean Blvd or Sheraton Broadway Plantation



## krmlaw (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking to go down in April, I know weather can be a crap shoot. 

Which one would you book? Ocean Blvd or Sheraton Broadway (which we have been to before and liked)? 2 bedrooms either place. 

Another option is the Plantation Resort, which we own at. 

Thanks!


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Kim.  I was at Ocean Blvd last summer.  It is a very nice resort, but very plain and the pools are horrible.  The pools are small, not heated well, if at all and the ocean front pools are in almost complete shade all day long.  The location is fantastic becuase you are within easy walking distance to a small beach ammusement park (not sure if is open in April, though) and a small down town district that is fun.  I rented a bike and had a lot of fun exploring, but Myrtle Beach is not set-up for bike riders like Hilton Head.

As an exchanger, you will be in the building across the street from the beach and the rest of the resort.  Not a big deal though, because those units are larger, newer and that is where the best pool is and also where the only indoor pool is.  Parking is a lot easier in the building across the street, too.

The ocean will be very COLD, less cold if you go in late April, but still COLD.  Being ocean front is not a huge perk in my oppinion in off season because the ocean is not suitable for swimming.  With that said, there is a great tidal pool that forms in front of Ocean Blvd.  The tidal pool is huge and your little one will love playing in it, and that water is much warmer than the ocean.

Never been to the Sheraton but I hear the pool is fantastic and I would really like being so close to Broadway.  Can't understand why that resort was not built on the ocean or why there isn't some kind o beach access, though.  Being that you will be there in April, probably not a huge loss being so far from the ocean.

I would immagine the units at the Sheraton are nicer than the Wyndham units.  I thought the Wyndham unit was more than okay.  A bit small, that is for sure, but for being across from the ocean, seperated by a street and three ocean front buildings, I was impressed with the ocean view.  I thought the room was clean, not the carpeting which got our feet black, but I guess that is common at beach resorts.  The Wyndham looks impressive and it is, but the pools are so cold and so small and all the pools, even the nice pool in the building across the street from the ocean are very plain and built on the top floor of parking garages.  

Hope that helps you.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 22, 2012)

this is super helpful! 

does the wyndham have indoor pools, in case its too cold to swim outdoors?

i know the sheraton has one.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The Wyndham does have an indoor pool and it is in tower 4 (i.e. the tower across the street from the rest of the resort).  I am almost certain all exchangers get put in tower 4.  I exchanged in and was put in tower 4.  I thought I might get one of the ocean front buildings since I traded in with WM points and WM is managed by Wyndham, but it didn't happen.  My reservation sheet even told me to check in at the ocean front buildings but I still got put in tower 4.  Being across the street was no issue at all for me.  I thought I wouldn't like it, but the activity room, work out room, indoor pool, and the niceses outdoor pool is in tower 4, so it worked out.  The walk across the street to the beach was nothing, it is a very quick and easy walk.

The indoor pool is nice.  Not fancy at all, but I thought it was slightly bigger than most hotel indoor pools.  The indoor pool has the worlds most narrow hot tub, in my oppinion.  It is a neat hot tub becuase it over looks Ocean Blvd, but it is so narrow.  You will know what I am talking about if you trade into there.

Not sure if April units have hit RCI, yet, but last year when Wyndham made their bulk deposit for April, there were a couple 3 bedrooms available at Ocean Blvd just sitting in on-line inventory for a week or so.  

If you do go to Ocean Blvd., I definately recommend renting bikes.  There is a very nice park you could bike to and it is kind of neat to bike to so many different stores, if you do not mind biking on sidewalks most of the time.  One other kind of neat thing, is that you can rent golf carts.  You can even park them at the Wyndham but charging them would be a bit of a challenge.  Golf carts are allowed on most of the streets in North Myrtle Beach and you WILL see plenty of them.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 22, 2012)

I have stayed at both. My thoughts are this. I think the rooms at the Sheraton are nicer, the pools, are nicer and is closer to Broadway at the beach.  But it is not on the beach, you'd have to drive to the beach. 

The Wyndam is ON the beach which is something I love. It is also close to Main St where all the shag clubs are. There is also 3 fav restaurants. Hoskins, great breakfasts & lunch (southen cooking) and at night there is seafood but no home cooking.  Giorgios , fabulous pizza, no atmosphere, & Duffy's seafood shack which is ok but for seafood I recommend going to Calabash & eat at Ella's. It was the original one and lots of other rest are there. 

shaggy


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 22, 2012)

shagnut said:


> It is also close to Main St where all the *shag clubs* are.



This probably doesn't translate well to those who don't live in the Southeast.  Can you let me know what a "shag club" is?  Right now, I am thinking it is something I want to keep my family far away from...  

Kurt


----------



## DrBopp (Aug 23, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> this is super helpful!
> 
> does the wyndham have indoor pools, in case its too cold to swim outdoors?
> 
> i know the sheraton has one.


There are 2 indoor pools at OB. Bldgs 1 & 4, plus the lazy river never shuts down. Feb 2011, it was in use by guests during a stay there. SBP shuts down their pools in the fall. SBP is better located for just about everything else. Can't go too far wrong with either in April. Good Luck.

Gordon


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 23, 2012)

The villas at SBP are very nice and all have been refurbished in the last year.  It is near every major attraction @ MB.  The on site amenities are very nice and are  free to use.

There is a large adult pool, a indoor pool, a lazy river and a children pool area & play ground area, tennis courts & basketball courts are on site, free putt putt, and volleyball.

You are not on the beach, but you are less are than 2 miles from the beach.

The resort is a gated community with 24 hours security on site.

Enjoy your at MB.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 23, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> This probably doesn't translate well to those who don't live in the Southeast.  Can you let me know what a "shag club" is?  Right now, I am thinking it is something I want to keep my family far away from...
> 
> Kurt, I keep fergetin u Yankees don't know much about grits, greens & shaggin!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 23, 2012)

shagnut said:


> PigsDad said:
> 
> 
> > This probably doesn't translate well to those who don't live in the Southeast.  Can you let me know what a "shag club" is?  Right now, I am thinking it is something I want to keep my family far away from...
> ...


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 23, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Kurt, I keep fergetin u Yankees don't know much about grits, greens & shaggin!!


I don't know if coming from Colorado makes me a _Yankee_, but...  

Thanks for the explanation -- it does indeed sound interesting.  I am going to be staying at the Sheraton Broadway next August, so I am always looking for more information on Myrtle Beach.  We've never spent any time SC so we are looking forward to it.

Kurt


----------



## hjtug (Aug 23, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> I don't know if coming from Colorado makes me a _Yankee_, but...



I wondered the same thing when, as a kid from NJ, I went to Alabama and was called a yankee for the first time.  It seems to me that to a northerner a yankee is anyone from New England, to a southerner a yankee is anyone from the north, and to someone from another country a yankee is any American.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2012)

> Ps: Can you guess where my name came from?



I had no idea why your name was shagnut.   I guess I thought you liked a shag haircut.  Makes sense, and it's still a common hair style.  Yep, I was born in Nebraska and never heard of that dance.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 23, 2012)

The shag was a dance that was very popular in the south in the 50's & 60's.


----------



## krmlaw (Aug 23, 2012)

here ya go!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAtiyPmEFSg&feature=related


----------



## shagnut (Aug 23, 2012)

Magic1962 said:


> shagnut said:
> 
> 
> > THAT is really interesting!  I will be staying at the Ocean View Xmas week   do you think they will have the Shag Clubs going then?   I would love to see that....   Dave
> ...


----------



## shagnut (Aug 23, 2012)

krmlaw said:


> here ya go!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAtiyPmEFSg&feature=related





Thanks, these are great videos.  Hope this explains it all!!  shaggy


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 23, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Magic1962 said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that they will. I can't imagine MB without the shag clubs. If you are not staying at Wyndham , all of these clubs are on Main St , No MB. Fat Harolds is famous for their fried bologna sandwich!!  You can pick up some cd's from Judy's, also on Main St. That would be a wonderful souvenier. sp
> ...


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 24, 2012)

The shag is a hand held dance that is still popular in 2012 in MB.


----------



## Patri (Aug 24, 2012)

Loved the video. Now I want to see one of Shagnut dancing.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 25, 2012)

Patri said:


> Loved the video. Now I want to see one of Shagnut dancing.





That won't ever happen.  lol shaggy


----------



## gjaques (Aug 31, 2012)

I would also recommend considering the cottages at OB.  I believe the 3 bedroom is the same point category as the two bedroom units in the towers.  While a couple of blocks from the beach, they offer greater privacy with plenty of parking directly below the units and more floor space for a larger group with all the same amenities and access to all the resorts activities.  We have stayed in the cottages for our family vacation to MB the last two summers and it so much easier with small children to not struggle with parking and elevators, although those factors are probably not as much of an issue in April.
Greg


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the Cottages look wonderful.  I rode my bike back there a few times when I stayed at Ocean Blvd last summer.  Very pretty HOUSES, not condos.  Also, you have your own pool in that development and a very nice covered pavilion with something like 4-6 gas grills, vending machines, bathrooms, etc...  I was impressed.  You even get your own yard with those cottages.  I saw familes getting their pictures professionally taken outside their cottage when I rode my bike through there.  

The Cottages are a bit far from the beach but you could rent a golf cart and use that to get back and forth.  I think you can even park the cart in one of the parking garages while you are at the beach.  Ultimately though, I think my family would veto me if I tried to book one of the cottages becuase they are not on the beach.




gjaques said:


> I would also recommend considering the cottages at OB.  I believe the 3 bedroom is the same point category as the two bedroom units in the towers.  While a couple of blocks from the beach, they offer greater privacy with plenty of parking directly below the units and more floor space for a larger group with all the same amenities and access to all the resorts activities.  We have stayed in the cottages for our family vacation to MB the last two summers and it so much easier with small children to not struggle with parking and elevators, although those factors are probably not as much of an issue in April.
> Greg


----------

